# job seekers allowance question



## darbycogs (2 Oct 2012)

my wife has moved over to jobseekers allowance from jobseekers benifit she has recieved a letter this morning stating that because i her husband is receiving a social welfare payment her weekly rate has been cut to 154.60 she used to recieve 217.80 this is a drop of 63.20 .is this letter correct as we will not be able to survive on this payment. thank you for any help recieved


----------



## Kkma (2 Oct 2012)

Hi there
The rules for JA rates are different as it is a means tested payment. It seems your wife was receiving an adult rate plus a qualified child rate. The maximum allowed to an adult, a qualified adult and a qualified child is €188 plus €124.80 plus €29.80, a maximum of €342.60. If 2 adults are both receiving payments the same maximum usually applies although there are exceptions (training schemes is an example).
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...loyed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html#l62fd2


----------



## darbycogs (2 Oct 2012)

hi tanx for your reply i am currently on illness benifit and recieve 217.80 which is made up of my own personnel rate plus and half an allowance for our 2 children ,when u add this to my wifes payment this adds up to 372.50 well over the maximum u stated.


----------



## gipimann (2 Oct 2012)

The rate that Kkma quoted is for 2 adults and one child.

Because one of you is on a means-tested payment, the total income that you receive cannot be greater than the maximum payment of that means-tested scheme for your family size.

The rate for 2 adults and 2 children is €372.40

If you were both on a means-tested payment, this rate would be divided evenly in two.  Because you are on a benefit payment, you receive the full personal rate (€188) plus half-rate for the 2 children.  Your wife's personal rate is reduced accordingly and she receives the half-rate for the 2 children as well.


----------



## Kkma (2 Oct 2012)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ents/means_test_for_jobseekers_allowance.html
As you are on illness benefit you and your wife are not allowed exceed the maximum payment due to one adult plus one qualified adult and 2 children, this is €372.40. Jobseekers benefit is not means tested so you were getting more prior to this.


----------



## darbycogs (3 Oct 2012)

thank you for your help.


----------

